# Early Neurological Stimulation



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Someone mentioned this on a dog forum and someone posted a link about it, so i read it and it said about its effects on mice and rats.
Has anyone ever tryed it?

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/ensp.htm
"Other mammals such as mice and rats are also born with limitations and they also have been found to demonstrate a similar sensitivity to the effects of early stimulation. Studies show that removing them from their nest for three minutes each day during the first five to ten days of life causes body temperatures to fall below normal. This mild form of stress is sufficient to stimulate hormonal, adrenal and pituitary systems. When tested later as adults, these same animals were better able to withstand stress than littermates who were not exposed to the same early stress exercises. As adults, they responded to stress in "a graded" fashion, while their non-stressed littermates responded in an "all or nothing way."
Data involving laboratory mice and rats also shows that stress in small amounts can produce adults who respond maximally. On the other hand, the results gathered from non-stressed littermate show that they become easily exhausted and would near death if exposed to intense prolonged stress. When tied down so they were unable to move for twenty-four hours, rats developed severe stomach ulcers, but litter mates exposed to early stress handling were found to be more resistant to stress tests and did not show evidence of ulcers. A secondary affect was also noticed.
Sexual maturity was attained sooner in the littermates given early stress exercises. When tested for differences in health and disease, the stressed animals were found to be more resistant to certain forms of cancer and infectious diseases and could withstand terminal starvation and exposure to cold for longer periods than their non-stressed littermates."


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I suspect all of us who handle our litters from day one have effectively been doing this all along. Nice to think I might be helping their little brains!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------

